# Never have had white eggs!



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, so i have a question. In the past i have had white chickens and they layed brown eggs, but just recently i took in a white chicken who lays white eggs! I have always wanted a chicken who lays white eggs, i know theres no different but they work MUCH better for easter, and i just think they look nicer  i was just wondering what type of breed does this? I do not process my chickens so even if she is a meat bird i refuse to kill her. Also, she has a HUGE crown! So big that it flops over one eye! Haha, she has bangs


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

White Leghorn possibly.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hello! The color of the chicken doesn't determine the egg color. It's by the breed. I know that white leghorns lay white eggs and a couple other breeds. If you are looking for white egg Layers I would just google "white egg layers" not sure what it will come up with. I have a hen that is crossed with a leghorn and she lays a white egg. I also have determined that the color of the ear lobe is a good factor in egg color. Of the earlobe is white it lays a whitenegg.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I guess to me they are prettier in the brown, green, blue or whatever color. I do have the one white egg layer and its nice cause I can always thank her when she leaves me that egg


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Is white leghorns meat birds? And yes, i know i figured out that the color of the chicken doesnt determine the egg color the hard way! Lol, ahhhh brings me back haha


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, i find colored eggs very pretty! But only found out that a chicken can lay them colored recently! My flock is already built up  i will probably try to get some next time!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Leghorns are not a breed of choice for meat.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats great! Thanks


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

. . . . .. . . . .


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm? Haha, also, can you guys mythbust this tale i have heard or confirm it?


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw that this video there was this women and she fed her chickens pink dyed popcorn and they layed pink eggs!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Busted.! That's pure crap!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Aww, really! You have to change their diet to strictly to that for like 2 days though..


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I wouldn't believe it for a second!!! Ever!


----------



## gavin5756 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey I'm new to chickens I have a hen and a roaster and she layed two eggs so far!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! And do younthimk it would hurt them if i tried it?


----------

